# Battery Chargers



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I only charge my stand alone TM batteries. 

If I find either of my starting batteries are low or dead I replace them. 
if they are low or dead there is something wrong with my engine charging system or I am just not using my boat enough. 
I never hook a charger to my starting batteries.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

I have enough charging banks to cover the cranking battery. I feel like with electronics, lights, pumps, e.t.c... the alternator may not always have time to get it back to 100% before I put her back on the trailer.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have a charger on my TM battery. Starting battery is charged by motor. Maybe 2x per year I will throw my Xtreme charger/ conditioner on the starting battery overnight....I don't know if it helps but it seemed to on previous boats in regards to battery longevity, and it certainly can't hurt when done sparingly


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I charge my trolling batteries and my starting battery due to the draw from my electronics especially since I tend to run my motor very little when I'm out. If you run and gun a lot you could likely get away without connecting the starting/ house battery. I've been thinking of adding a house battery and haven't decided if I'd charge off the motor or the onboard. Figuring out the right battery and charging strategy isn't as easy as it would seem.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

GitFishin said:


> I charge my trolling batteries and my starting battery due to the draw from my electronics especially since I tend to run my motor very little when I'm out. If you run and gun a lot you could likely get away without connecting the starting/ house battery. I've been thinking of adding a house battery and haven't decided if I'd charge off the motor or the onboard. Figuring out the right battery and charging strategy isn't as easy as it would seem.


if you add a house battery i would recommend the ACR charging system with switch combo. that gives you the opportunity to bridge the batteries, should something go wrong, and then the ACR opens up the bridge when the motor is running to charge both. Pretty slick system.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a new cranking battery last year, I don't charge it. I charge my 2 TM batteries with an onboard about once a month


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

g8rfly said:


> if you add a house battery i would recommend the ACR charging system with switch combo. that gives you the opportunity to bridge the batteries, should something go wrong, and then the ACR opens up the bridge when the motor is running to charge both. Pretty slick system.


I've seen the ACR setup but haven't been able to fully grasp it. Like you say it looks slick from what I can tell but I like to understand my gear before I go to operating it. I'm gonna dig in on that a bit more. Thanks!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I have an onboard charger for my TM batteries and one of them has the low side also connected to my starting battery by battery switch so I have the ability to combine them for staring power if needed - or simply eliminate my starting battery and use the TM battery to start with instead…. My starting battery is only re-charged by the motor (although I do keep a six amp clamp on charger to be able to charge the starting battery at home if needed).

I also keep a NOCO Boost on board for emergency starts if needed (for both the boat and/or my tow vehicle). Very handy… should have gotten one years ago…

Since my average day out of Flamingo is a round trip of 60 to 70 miles I rarely have a single issue with my starting battery until it’s about two years old and needing replacement…


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

My power mania failed (second one) so I went away from an onboard charger. Jay Bush helped me (ok he did all the work) big time. Bought a two bank charger but did NOT install it on the boat. He fabricated quick disconnect setup for each TM battery and matching ends on the ProMariner ProSport HD 20 amp. So easy to just plug it all up and charge the batteries quickly. Only time I put a charger on the cranking battery is when I have been gone for several months and it needs a charge. This setup is so easy to use and every bit as convenient as actually having the charger "on board" plus don't have to worry about any electrical issues with it permanently installed. I'll never have an onboard charger permanently installed again.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have a 3 bank powermania that charge my two TM batteries and my starting battery. Been running that set up for 3 years now with little issue. The first powermania did fail during the first year and was replaced under warranty within a week. Can’t really complain about that, electronics fail and powermania stepped up. Aside from that single issue, it’s been super easy to just plug in the skiff and let the charger do the work.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

manny2376 said:


> I have a 3 bank powermania that charge my two TM batteries and my starting battery. Been running that set up for 3 years now with little issue. The first powermania did fail during the first year and was replaced under warranty within a week. Can’t really complain about that, electronics fail and powermania stepped up. Aside from that single issue, it’s been super easy to just plug in the skiff and let the charger do the work.


Two failures in less than 2 years for me. Plus another East Cape guy sent me a pic of his power mania that caught on fire in his boat. And ECS no longer uses that brand. I would run the one you have till it dies then go a different direction. Now I will say that I too got a replacement under warranty for the first one in a week and thats great.. BUT they had changed frame sizes and the "like for like' didn't align with the holes in the boat from the first one.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

ifsteve said:


> My power mania failed (second one) so I went away from an onboard charger. Jay Bush helped me (ok he did all the work) big time. Bought a two bank charger but did NOT install it on the boat. He fabricated quick disconnect setup for each TM battery and matching ends on the ProMariner ProSport HD 20 amp. So easy to just plug it all up and charge the batteries quickly. Only time I put a charger on the cranking battery is when I have been gone for several months and it needs a charge. This setup is so easy to use and every bit as convenient as actually having the charger "on board" plus don't have to worry about any electrical issues with it permanently installed. I'll never have an onboard charger permanently installed again.


What do you do when traveling away from home for days/week?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

DBStoots said:


> What do you do when traveling away from home for days/week?


Just take my Pro Mariner with me just like a portable charger and a long extension cord (which you need anyway even with an onboard charger.)


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

I must have it all wrong.

STARTING BATTERIES

1. I have never charged a starting battery with a charger of any type no matter how old it is - If it does not start the engine I buy a new one.
2. I have 2 starting batteries with a 1-All-2 switch. I use battery 1 in the morning and switch to battery 2 in the afternoon or run battery 1 all day today and battery 2 all day tomorrow.
3. I never run or start on ALL.
4. My engine keeps both of these batteries charged. 
5. These battery (Only use one at a time) run my boats, wells, lights, GPS, and any other items I may have.
6. If i think one is low i will check the connections, voltage, and load test it. If the voltage or load test show ANY indication that the battery is low i replace it with no questions asked.

TM BATTERIES
24V Motor
1. They only get charged by a 2 bank on board Minn Kota charger.
2. They only get charged before use with the onboard charger. 
3. They only get charged with nothing connected to them, just an empty Battery Tender plug.
3. When the TM starts not providing at least a full day plus of use I change both batteries. 

This has worked for me for over 40 years and I don't think this old dog will learn or do any new tricks.


----------

